# Randall or Peavy?



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys :smilie_flagge17: 
whats a better amp to get a brutal distortion:rockon2: but also a a crispy clean sound sdsre. At the momment im looking at the Randall RM100M and the Peavy 6505+.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

The flexability of the Randall sounds really intriguing, wish I could say I've tried one.

I owned and gigged a 5150II for three years, I have nothing but good to say about that amp. Value, tone, reliability, etc.

I used it to cover -literaly- Brad Paisley to Slayer. I got alot of notice when I showed up to my country gig with a half stack and a Jackson..

IIRC the clean channel was not what I would call pristine, it was more stout with strong mids (a good thing in my books)

I like meat an potatoe amps..even with channel switchers, give me a solid clean/crunch/lead tone and I'll use my playing to add dynamics. That approach doesn't work with all styles of music and all types of bands.

Can you try before you buy?

..


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have played both and although I love Randall's I am going with the 6505.

Both amps can't do Fender clean but clean up very well, may take a bit of tweaking..don't for get your guitar volume.

For pure brutal distortion the 6505 is king, look at all the band out there using it. Its a work horse doing its thing cosistantly with enough ability for you to get your own sound.

Price can't be beat too.


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

I definetely will try them before I buy one of them and i think ill go with the 6505 after all thx guys


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

If I were you, I'd save a few bucks and look around for an older Randall RG100, same as Dimebag Darrell used in the early Pantera years (Cowboys from Hell etc). You can find them for as cheap as $150 and they're 120 watts. Solid State but perfect for metal. The reverb sounds great too


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

before you just buy the 6505.. what's your budget?

When you hear a 5150 recorded, that's Not how they sound live.


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I Don't Have A Budget Yet Since I Don't Plan On Buying One For While Still I Just Would Like to Know Which Tube Amps I Like And Which I Don't Before I Make My Discision Save Up And Buy Something.

:rockon2::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks like some one just opened a can of worms 9kkhhd

Dude, its time to do some homework, you have an incredible amount of amps that can do what you want. Some will be better than others, some have more features, some have more power, some have less power, all sound a bit different, some are expensive, some are cheap...goes on and on..

The beauty is..... only one of them is for you (for now).
Lots of help here, feel free to ask your questions.

Bit of advice. Hit up every guitar shop and friend, try all the rigs out there, the more you try the more informed you will be.
Make sure you crank them up as well as try them the way you will play them at home.
Keep notes on the set up and settings..it will help you sort things out later.

Have fun!


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice man. I probably will go look at all the shops and try a bunch of rigs out when i get the chance.

:rockon2:evilGuitar:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Brutal distortion = Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just noticed your from Lawrence town, nice surf but not to much for music shops eh!
Was out there last year, loved the beach and the province!


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

for randall, although peavey is damn good...but the module thing is a big + !


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd also look into the Traynor YCS100H. A touch less money than a 6505, plus it has 3 channels. If the cleans are anything like my YCS90, they're absolutely spectacular, and the overdrive can get pretty heavy but is also very versatile.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

sproul07 said:


> If I were you, I'd save a few bucks and look around for an older Randall RG100, same as Dimebag Darrell used in the early Pantera years (Cowboys from Hell etc). You can find them for as cheap as $150 and they're 120 watts. Solid State but perfect for metal. The reverb sounds great too


The old RG100ES is a great metal amp. There's a guy over on the Dean forums who sells a mod to boost the gain on them even more. I never tried it but I've heard some samples. 

I sold my RG100ES because I didn't want a stack anymore, immediately regretted it, and shortly after bought a RG80SC. It's basically the same amp but slightly less power and in a 1x12 combo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

there's so many good metal amps it's not even funny.

it's downright hilarious.


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

When I Was Looking At Amps The Other Day And I Found A Ton Of Amps It Designed For Metal It Was Insane


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

IzeTheGuitarGuy said:


> When I Was Looking At Amps The Other Day And I Found A Ton Of Amps It Designed For Metal It Was Insane


Care to share some of them?
:smile:


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I Was Only Looking At Them On The Internet But I There Was Randalls, Marshalls, Peavys, Etc.
They Were All So Awesome I Wanted Them All Lol
:rockon2:sdsre


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

kat_ said:


> The old RG100ES is a great metal amp. There's a guy over on the Dean forums who sells a mod to boost the gain on them even more. I never tried it but I've heard some samples.
> 
> I sold my RG100ES because I didn't want a stack anymore, immediately regretted it, and shortly after bought a RG80SC. It's basically the same amp but slightly less power and in a 1x12 combo.


Do you have the guy's email or contact info? I'd be interested in the mod


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

sproul07 said:


> Do you have the guy's email or contact info? I'd be interested in the mod


Check out http://www.deanguitars.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35593&highlight=rg100es+gain+mod

I think he's still around there anyway. It's been a while.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

IzeTheGuitarGuy said:


> Well I Was Only Looking At Them On The Internet But I There Was Randalls, Marshalls, Peavys, Etc.
> They Were All So Awesome I Wanted Them All Lol
> :rockon2:sdsre


Then I hope you have $30K - because I can name at least 4 amps that are $4000-$5000 each 

The internet is great for finding out about models, but you have to physically try some amps out with Your Guitar.


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I'll Defenitely Try Before I Buy Hopefully My Favorite Isn't A $4000-5000$ 

:rockon2::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What kind of music are you looking to play?
I know Metal but there are so many kinds that it makes my head hurt. Some amps work better than other depending on the style e.g. Classic or old school metal = JCM 800 and a boost, Modern metal 5150+ 6505+ ect.
Name the bands your after or name/post the song that has the tone your looking for.

The very expensive ones like the Engls, VHT, Bogners do have sounds and features that can blow your mind...BUT.. lots of people don't know how to set them up or use all the features. I have heard a $3000.00 Engle sound like cheap solid state combo through a 4-12 on a stage!! 

Lots of amps out there are underated and not on the radar for you right now, Mesa Mark series, Mesa F series, Older Randalls, Older Marshalls...Lots to look at!

Last, some amps sound "ok" but with the right pedal will knock your socks off.

Have fun!


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

I play Old Shcool Thrash Mixed With More Modern Brutal Stuff Like Trivium,Etc.


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a newer Randal RG100 2X12, solid state, Celetions, and its a decent sounding amp. However, my other guitar players' Valveking eats me alive in terms of tone and bite, and he plays a $200 Schecter. This makes me yearn for a lovely Tube amp all the more.
I'm in the same boat...need a great Metal amp (we're a death/thrash/grind band) but other than the 6505 can't say i've got my heart set on much else.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Pretty much any amp can do those tones with the right set up. Brutal tones are a bit more agressive with lower tunings and serious palm muting..The kind that makes your pants move......CoooooooL

I do like Trivium but they are more hard rock that brutal metal, Budda please step in...
Thrash is less distortion and more speed, great JCM territory, love the Slayer tone but it comes from a cranked amp..kinda hard to do that with a Marshall unless no one is home and you have ear plugs!

The Mesa Marks series will work well for what you need and of course the Marshalls.

Try them out and get your own opinion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

IzeTheGuitarGuy said:


> I play Old Shcool Thrash Mixed With More Modern Brutal Stuff Like Trivium,Etc.


Trivium used marshall DSL's on ascendancy, i think.

JCM800 50W head + 412 + 2x Maxon OD808's will get you there. Bring earplugs


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

canadiangeordie said:


> I have a newer Randal RG100 2X12, solid state, Celetions, and its a decent sounding amp. However, my other guitar players' Valveking eats me alive in terms of tone and bite, and he plays a $200 Schecter. This makes me yearn for a lovely Tube amp all the more.
> I'm in the same boat...need a great Metal amp (we're a death/thrash/grind band) but other than the 6505 can't say i've got my heart set on much else.


Then you *really* need to set up your amp right. A VK should NOT bury a RG100 in a metal band, if anything they should balance nicely.

I'll be in London as of sunday, if you want to meet up for a jam session next week PM me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

kat_ said:


> The old RG100ES is a great metal amp. There's a guy over on the Dean forums who sells a mod to boost the gain on them even more. I never tried it but I've heard some samples.
> 
> I sold my RG100ES because I didn't want a stack anymore, immediately regretted it, and shortly after bought a RG80SC. It's basically the same amp but slightly less power and in a 1x12 combo.


I also had the RG100ES, with the grey carpet tolex. Never got the sound out of it I wanted. Sold it a few yrs ago on ebay for $275 usd. At that price every gigging metal player should have one as a backup. The 412 cab that came with it is phenomenal. Sold it to a guy that gigs around toronto a lot. He says it blows away his mesa 412 cab.
After that I got the 6505+. Great heavy sound with an OD pedal, but a bit of a 1 trick pony. Sold it in July. 
Before I did, I bought a Randall Lynch box (similar to the RM, but with George Lynch stylings) so I could A/B it with the 6505+..... With the Ultra Xl module I can pretty much replicate the 6505+ tone, with better articulation, and have more flexibility with the other 2 channels, either for clean or leads. I'm loving it right now, but have only had it a few months and not spent enough time with it. Both amps have tons of power and sound great thru a 2x12 cab. The Lynch Box just sounds so BIG though whereas the 6505+ sounds cutting. Only thing I wish from the Lynch Box is more channels for more modules. 3 is ok, but 6 would be better 

For an all out harsh metal tone, I'd go straight to a dual or triple recto. Randall wins for versatility, but buying modules is addictive and adds up. The 6505+ is tremendous bang for the buck, but not very versatile and has some cheap componentry that should be swapped out by a pro.

You can never go wrong with a nice JCM800 IMO. Pretty much does it all.


----------

